# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen met roken

## Russel

Hallo allemaal ik ben al een geruime tijd bezig om voorgoed met die vieze rookverslaving te kappen, nog steeds niet gelukt. Ik heb de laatse jaren nogal wat geprobeert waaronder het lezen van boeken over stoppen en het gebruiken van allerlei medicijnen. Nu zag ik op internet een nieuwe site www.stoppendoejezo.com over een nieuw boek, graag zou ik jullie mening daarover weten zodat ik misschien het boek ga bestellen.
Op deze manier heb ik namelijk het gevoel dat ik het niet helemaal zelf hoef te doen/beslissen.

Desperate Gerrit  :Frown:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Gerrit,
Stoppen met roken is 99% wilskracht. Lees mijn berichten bij stoppen op 01-01-2010.
Lees wat het voor mij betekend om rookvrij door het leven te gaan. Ik heb, uit eigen ervaring een paar tips. Zorg voor afleiding, accepteer dat je een paar kilo's zult aankomen, probeer je leven voor een deel om te gooien, ga sporten, ga iets doen met de energie die je binnen enkele dagen al zult hebben/ondervinden. En neem van mij aan dat er moeilijke momenten zijn. Zelf heb ik veel steun gehad aan mijn oproep en de deelnemers van deze site. Mensen die heerlijk meeleven. Die je niet wil teleur stellen door weer zo'n stink stok op te steken. Gerrit als je nog vragen hebt die je liever niet in het openbaar stelt kan dat natuurlijk altijd via een PB. Sterkte met je besluit.

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

Hallo Gerrit,

Zoals je zelf zegt ben je er nog altijd niet vanaf van u verslaving.Maar feit dat je er aan denkt om te stoppen brengt je al op de goede weg.
Wat betreft over die nieuwe site dat je zegt als je er goed bij voelt kan je het altijd eens op die manier proberen.
Ik ben destijds nu ongeveer 1jaar en 5maand geleden ook gestopt.
Heb toens dat boek gekocht van Allen Carr de carr.methode om te stoppen met roken.

Bij mij heeft dat toens enorm geholpen,maar ik denk dat dat scheelt van persoon tot persoon.
Je kan het toch altijd eens proberen wat heb je te verliezen?
In begin is het nooit makkelijk, maar met den tijd mist ge het niet meer integendeel je wint er zoveel bij.

Je moet natuurlijk zoals Ikke zegt wilskracht en doorzettingsvermogen hebben,en aanvaarden dat je een paar kilo's bij komt.
Ik hoop vooral dat het jou vroeg of laat ook lukt,want het is de moeite waard.
Ik zou voor geen geld van de wereld nog een sigaret willen.

Succes

Do :Wink:

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Gerrit,

Roken heeft niets te maken met wilskracht. Wilskracht nodig hebben betekent dat je het niet op eigen kracht kunt en het dus niet echt wilt.
Ik ben 2 jaar geleden gestopt met roken en heb 15 jaar lang gerookt.

Wat mij hielp was het volgende:
- er 100 % achter staan dat roken niet meer bij me past; ik had een andere levenstijl aangenomen: sporten, gezond eten, lief voor mezelf zijn, daar hoort roken niet meer bij;
- een stopdatum prikken en daarna per dag leven, daarna per week, daarna per maand;
- acupuncturist wekelijks bezoeken, dat is al een stok achter de deur om wekelijks gestopt te blijven (je wilt niet afgaan bij die persoon) en de verblijfnaaldjes zorgen ervoor dat je je elke seconde gesteund voelt;
- heel veel sporten, elk vrij moment in de sportschool zijn: daar mag je niet roken en daar denk je er ook niet aan;
- niet aan mensen vertellen (behalve die acupuncturist of een andere vertrouwenspersoon) dat je gaat stoppen / gestopt bent: dan hoef je ook niet steeds dat gezeur aan te horen over of het wel met je gaat etc.

Ik ben in ieder geval hiermee in 1 keer succesvol gestopt en voel me nog elke dag supertrots erover! Succes.

----------


## Russel

Iedereen bedankt zover voor jullie reacties, ik ga zogauw het nieuwe boek van van Mosselveld uit is dit bestellen, schijnt echt heel simpel te zijn en voor een ieder geschikt, ja ja zelfs voor mij mensen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik zal jullie zeker op de hoogte blijven houden.

groetjes weer.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Russel doe dat. Hou ons op de hoogte en ik weet zeker dat ze/we je net zoveelsteun zullen geven als dat ze mij tot nu toe gegeven hebben. En ik vertrouw erop dat ze dat zullen blijven doen  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Russel

Nou mensen nog twee weken en dan het boekje bestellen. Ben zeer benieuwd. Er stond bij ons in de krant al een artikel over het boek Stoppen doe je zo.

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte.

Doei doei.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Ook op www.stivoro.nl vind je tal van wetenswaardigheden en tips.
Wie kan mij trouwens vertellen wat er veranderd, in je lichaam, als je conditie beter wordt en dan bedoel ik je uithoudings vermogen. Minder snel buiten adem. Veranderen je longen, je spieren???

Gr Ikke

----------


## Russel

Nou ikke die stivorosite ben ik niet zo kapot van hoor, zijn volgens mij ook promotors van de lasermethode $$$$!!! En die lasermethode werkt gewoonweg niet, ja wel voor prostop die verdienen er bakken geld mee.

Groetjes

----------


## ikke64

Mijn mening is dat er erg veel informatie verstrekt wordt. En dat je alle gelegenheid geboden wordt om dat gene er uit te pikken wat jij wilt en/of kunt gebruiken om te stoppen. Mijn advies is dan ook om de site eens op je gemak door te nemen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Gerrit / Russel,

Wat is je motivatie om te stoppen? Als die sterk genoeg is, en je bij elk moment dat je het moeilijk hebt jezelf daaraan herinnert, dan gaat dat wel helpen.
Ben benieuwd wat je van mijn tips vond?

----------


## Russel

Tja zit nog een beetje in een tweestrijd, wat zal ik gaan doen. Ik denk dat ik na alle middelen en tips toch gewoon ga voor het boek van van Mossselveld.

----------


## Four Roses

Succes! Als het mij lukt, dan lukt het jou zeker!  :Smile:

----------


## milaads

hey ik had een vraag, als je rookt , stop je dan met groeien?
en als je op fitness zit en je traint heel veel.
is het erg dan om te roken?

----------


## dotito

@Milaads,

Ik denk persoonlijk dat dat een fabeltje is.Heb vroeger veel vriendinnen gekend die rookte,en die zijn allemaal toch redelijk groot geworden.Dus zou me daar niet teveel zorgen over maken.

Natuurlijk roken op zich is zowiezo niet goed,of je nu aan sport doen of niet.Voordeel is als je rookt en je traint, moet je normaal gezien een betere conditie,en uithoudingvermogen hebben.Dat voordeel heb je dan toch mee als je aan sport doet.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Milaads,

Ik ben er ook groot mee geworden hoor.  :Wink:  Blijft natuurlijk het feit dat roken erg schadelijk is voor je lichaam, maar dat weet je zelf ook vast wel.
Ik ben twee jaar geleden gestopt en merkte dat ik met sporten veel meer kon en snellere resultaten bereikte.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Milaads,

Of je nu sport of niet. Roken is en blijft even ongezond. Er is nu een reclame over gedrag mbt tot de kans op kanker. Als je deze eens bekijkt op TV weet je ook gelijk dat bewegen wel goed is. Maar dat het maar één van de zaken is die van invloed is op je gezondheid.
En neem van mij aan dat het trainen een stuk makkelijker wordt als je stopt met roken. En ik kan het weten. Ben nu bijna 4 maanden rookvrij. (zie ook stoppen met roken op 01-01-2010) En mijn resultaten zijn echt veel beter geworden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Four Roses

Ben trots op je Ikke! Hoe gaat het nu 4 maanden na het stoppen? Ben zelf twee jaar geleden gestopt en het sporten ging direct daarna stukken beter!
Op de loopband bij hoge mate van inspanning hartslag 160-170. Daarna bij dezelfde inspanning 130-140!!!

----------


## dotito

@Ikke,Four-Roses

Sluit mij voledig bij jullie aan.
Ook bij mij toen ik stopte met roken,is mijn conditie naar boven gegaan.Heeft idd alleen maar voordelen!!!Maar dat weet je enkel dat je effectief gestopt bent.

----------


## Oki07

Het is flink doorbijten, maar later is het zo fijn. Ik zie mezelf nog zitten op onze hotelkamer in Berlijn. 1 januari kwam ik goed door, want ik had een mega kater en niet zo'n behoefte aan roken. 2 januari was zwaar. Ik zat te huilen en mijn vriend vond het leven zo ook niet meer leuk. We hebben onszelf een schop onder de kont gegeven en zijn uitgegaan. Het was behoorlijk wennen en vooral de eerste twee weken heel moeilijk, maar nu ben ik meer dan drie jaar blij dat ik gestopt ben en niet meer afhankelijk ben van een sigaret.

----------


## dotito

@Oki07

Das idd zo je bent totaal niet meer afhankelijk,anders was daarvoor zo van.Oei de sigaretten zijn op,en nu zalig gewoon.Maar in begin is wel moeilijk das waar,had ik ook de eerste weken.

----------


## milaads

bedankt allemaal voor jullie advies :Smile: 
ik begin nu ook al te stoppen :Big Grin:

----------


## Tja

Euhm...

Ik ben momenteel aan het stoppen met roken dmv de elektrische sigaret.
En nee niet met de bekende supersmoker.

----------


## dotito

@Tja,

Hoe werkt dat eigenlijk zo'n electrische sigaret?

----------


## Tja

Via een batterij en een verdamper (atomizer)

Als je een link wilt naar mijn elektrisch roken forum dan kun je me een pb sturen.

----------


## dotito

@Tja,

Ik vroeg dat eigenlijk gewoon uit nieuwsgierigheid,is nl zo dat ik zelf al een tijdje ben gestopt.(alvast bedankt)

En lukt het een beetje op deze manier?

----------


## Tja

Voor mij wel.

Het is geenszins te vergelijken met echt roken.
Ik damp alleen maar menthol liquid ( de nicotinehoudende vloeistof ) en dat gaat best goed.

Ik heb dan ook wel wat men noemt, een zware damper, 1 die voldoende damp afgeeft en ook het gier-gevoel evenaart.

----------


## ikke64

@Tja,

Waar ik mijn bedenkingen over heb is dat je waarschijnlijk wel gezonder bezich bent?!?!?!
Maar je dus afhankelijk blijft van nicotine, en ook de gevaarlijkste verslaving de gewoonte raak je niet kwijt. Ik heb dus mijn twijfels of dit een manier is om van het roken af te komen. Voor mij zou het in ieder geval niet werken ben ik bang.

@ four Roses,
Ik heb me voorgenomen om elke maand mijn verhaal te doen in het topic: stoppen op 01-01-2010 die ik zelf geopend heb. Dus nog even geduld ;p

Gr Ikke

----------


## Russel

Haaaaaaaaahaaaaa, heb het boekje uit. Mensen ik kan zeggen Stoppen doe je zo van Marcel van Mosselveld was een verademing om te lezen! Ik kan nu écht zeggen dat ik een gelukige en tevreden niet roker ben! je zult het niet geloven maar dit werkt echt. heel helder en gemakkelijk allemaal. Geloof het of niet maar er stond zelfs een gedicht in het boekje. Het boekje telt slechts 102 pagina's en is daardoor heel laagdrempelig gemaakt, Ik kan iedere roker aanraden het aan te schaffen. Yessssssssssss!!!!!!!


Greets allemaal.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Russel,

Het voornaamste is dat je je lekker voelt met de manier waarop je stopt en dat het lukt.
Als dit jou manierr is! Helemaal top. Hou vol!!!!

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

Volledig met Ikke eens,ik ben nl ook gestopt door eerst een boek te lezen heb er zelfs 3 gelezen.Maar daarbij moet je ook nog wilskracht bij hebben,en dan lukt het wel.Ik ben bijna 2 jaar gestopt de dag van mijn verjaardag,nu heb ik daar TOTAAL GEEN PROBLEMEN MEER MEE MET EEN SIGARET en ik was echt iemand die verslaafd was.

----------


## ikke64

Hihi, ik heb geen boekje gelezen. Alleen De antirook site van de overheid bezocht. En niet te vergeten heel veel steun van de bezoekers van deze site. De inzet en de steun van deze mensen alleen al wil je belonen  :Wink:  door niet opnieuw naar een puik te grijpen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Four Roses

Hoe gaat het Russel?

----------


## Russel

Heeeeel goed hoor, en het is juist geen kwestie van volhouden hoor!! Dat is trouwens de rode draad in het boekje Stoppen doe je zo, er valt niets vol te houden, je moet juist beseffen dat je de slechte tijd achter je laat en de goede tijd tegemoet treedt wanneer je stopt! Ik kan het echt iedere stopper aanraden het boekje te lezen.

Groetjes weer.

----------


## Four Roses

Goed om te horen Russel! Ik ben ook blij gestopt te zijn. Voor mij was het een kwestie van een andere identiteit aannemen: van roker, naar niet-roker. En dat lukt al 2.5 jaar!

----------


## ikke64

Heel mooi gezegt alletwee. En natuurlijk hebben jullie alle twee nog gelijk ook.
Als je het zo kunt blijven zien weet ik zeker dat we alle drie voor altijd niet roker zijn.

Gr Ikke

----------


## TWS84

Dag lieve mensen.
Ik ben sinds 3 dagen gestopt met roken. En ik heb niet erg veel klachten.
Het rare is dat ik er geestelijk meer naar verlang dan lichaamlijk.ik Denk er wel veel aan. Maar hou vol. 

Het is dag 3 nog maar.. maar toch.. het voelt al als een overwinning
Ik gebruik er verder niks bij. Gewoon een datum geprikt en daar aan gehouden..

----------


## Agnes574

Goed zo!!
Volhouden!!

----------


## toradja52

Hoihoi allemaal..ben nu 2 maanden van het af..heb alles gehad en gedaan maar niets helpt om te stoppen..nu heb ik met hulp van mijn huisarts een medicijn gekregen Nortrillen..en elke 2 weken moet ik dan naar controle..ik ben blij dat ik deze medicijn hebt want met deze helpt het echt om van roken te stoppen..succes allemaal..

----------


## ikke64

Heel goed, volhouden nu.
En dan ga je je echt een stuk beter voelen, reken maar...
Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

nou nog een nieuwe stopper erbij......
moest stoppen vanwege een dubbele longontsteking, kreeg pleisters dus wat ik voel zit totaal tussen mn oren,
op dit moment vind ik het leven zonder peukje niet zo gezellig....
t klinkt erg dom......maar zo voelt het...

----------


## sanneken

Ik ben sinds 1 september 2010 gestopt met roken.Ik wou niet stoppen maar moet eigenlijk stoppen en dat maakt het zo moeilijk.Rookte max 5 sigaretten op een dag en dacht dat stoppen echt gemakkelijk ging gaan.Niet dus.Vandaag heb ik een moeilijke dag maar de andere dagen gaat het me 80% goed en 20% moeilijk.Ik mis de smaak,de geur,de handeling niet maar vraag me af hoe een sigaret me nu zou smaken.
Ik wens iedereen veel succes en hopelijk houden we het allemaal vol.We mogen trots zijn op onszelf.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,Sanneken,

Ik wil jullie beiden heel veel sterkte/moed toewensen bij het stoppen met roken.
Ook ik heb bijna 2 jaar geleden moeten stoppen met roken door gezondheidsproblemen.
Is het gemakkelijk in het begin absoluut niet,maar geloof mij waar een wil is,is een weg.Moet zeggen dat het wel beterd met de weken/maanden dan verlang je er ook minder naar.
Je zal wel na een tijdje ondervinden welke voordelen je allemaal krijgt,door te stoppen met roken.

Succes :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

kan iemand mij vertellen hoe lang je aan sigaretten denkt??
ik heb een pleister op maar denk de hele dag aan roken en hoeveel zin ik heb aan een peukje..
afleiding wordt voor mij moeilijk gezien mn beperkingen
en heeft hier iemand ervaring met nortrilen, ze zeggen dat dit AD goed helpt om niet te roken, ik kan het krijgen/wisselen met mn andere AD
ervaringen dus AUB
alvast bedankt!

----------


## sietske763

@thoradja...ik lees net dat jij dat slikt,
wil je mij er iets meer over vertellen??
op welke termijn en miss slapeloosheid en obstipatie??
bedankt

----------


## Luuss0404

Aan iedereen die wil of moet stoppen heel veel succes gewenst!

@ Sietske,
1e x dat ik stopte wou ik vanuit mijzelf stoppen, maar drang naar een sigaretje/peukje bleef nog wel een maand, misschien kwam dat ook omdat bijna iedereen in mijn omgeving rookte (vader, moeder, vriendinnen, vrienden) heb dit toen ruim 9 maand volgehouden en weer begonnen door stress  :Smile: 
Daarna stop pogingen ondernomen variërend van 3 week tot 3 maand, maar begonnen door niet lekker in mijn vel te zitten, merk wel dat ik elke stoppoging sneller minder drang kreeg...
Hoop als ik een baan heb weer een stop poging te ondernemen, want elke keer dat ik nu een baan niet krijg rook ik toch weer (meer)...

----------


## sietske763

@luuss,
heb gi avond wel een trekje van een wietje gehad, smaakte redelijk, wel lekker geslapen!!
ik ga mezelf belonen door s,avonds een trekje wiet te nemen, zo ben ik jaren terug ook een jaar niet roker geweest.
ik moet mo naar de anti rook poli, daar bieden ze hulpmiddelen aan en ze bekijken daar wat het beste is voor je,
bv nicotinepleisters, zyban of champix
heb vanalles uitgezocht maar ik ruil mn pleisters denk ik in voor champix.
wel duur, maar mijn roken was duurder.
ik rook liever gewoon door......maar soms is er geen keuze!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Bij mij heeft het toch een tijdje geduurd(ongeveer 4 maand) voor ik niet meer zo aan sigaretten dacht.
Natuurlijk eerste half jaar is het zowiezo een beetje moeilijk,maar eens als de meeste nicotine uit u bloed is na ongeveer een drie weken lukt het wel hoor!
Dan zit het vooral tussen u oren,en dat vond ik ook niet gemakkelijk,maar je moet gewoon doorzetten.

Je moet natuurlijk wel zien dat je je wietje niet vervangd door een sigaret.Anders val je van één verslaving in ander.

Gemakkelijk is het niet,maar mijn ventje was ook een (echte Turk) Qua roken.Soms 2 pakjes als hij stress had,dus als hij en ik dat kan kan jij dat ook!

Sterkte lieverd :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Allé kan ik hier om raad komen vragen want ben net een uurtje thuis van de cardio en ik "moet" stoppen met roken. Maandag en donderdag (volgende week) terug naar het ziekenhuis om extra testen, de maandag daarna terug naar de cardio en dan zal het verdikt wel vallen denk ik. Laat jullie iets weten wanneer ik mijn laatste peuk ga roken 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Christel,

één voordeel heb je zeker. Je hebt een giga stok achter de deur. Als je niet stopt ga je binnen kort dood!!!! Als dat geen stok achter de deur is......

Sterkte, de artsen kunnen je heel goed helpen met stoppen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

ook maar weer eens hier posten......rook nu 3 weken niet....maar ben in mn hoofd alweer bezig met ""sociaal roken""vind het echt verrekte moeilijk en de artsen adviezen verdwijnen langzaam naar de achtergrond......tjee wat baal ik van mezelf!
ik ga nu maar van ellende naar bed om het deze dag iig niet verkeerd te doen,
mo zie ik wel weer verder,
ze zeggen toch....nieuwe ronde, nieuwe kansen..??

----------


## sietske763

ps
ik krijg donderdag wel een ander AD dat de trek van het roken wegneemt, wellbutrin, (in lage dosering heet het zyban het bekende stopmiddel) heb het jaren geleden als eens naast mn AD gehad, het heeft toen niet geholpen, hopelijk in de wellbutrin mg wel.
trouwens buiten dat het tegen roken kan helpen heeft het nog veel meer positieve kanten, ik heb het op een nieuw onderwerp gezet.

----------


## gossie

@ sietske,

Knap van je, 3 weken algestopt met roken. Succes en sterkte met de strijd van het niet roken.

@ christel,

Jij ook veel succes met het stoppen van roken. Sterkte.

Een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## sietske763

rook jij ook gossie??
of ben je een doorzetter en gestopt?

----------


## gossie

Dag Sietske, 
ja ik rook. En eigenlijk wil ik stoppen, maar soms ook niet. :Embarrassment:  Maar diegene die stoppen wil ik eigenlijk alleen maar aanmoedigen. :Smile:  Jullie nemen die stap, en ik denk er over na. Ik weet dat het slecht is........,,,,,,
Maar ik neem mijn petje af voor jullie.
Een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## sietske763

hey gossie,
ik wil eigenlijk ook helemaal niet stoppen.....
maar toe ik die dubbele longontsteking had kon ik niet roken dus vooradat ik inZH kwam was het makkelijker om niet verder te gaan/of weer te beginnen want je kan het natuurlijk niet maken om met longontsteking steeds buiten te gaan paffen.
ze heben me daar echt bang gemaakt; als ik zo zou door roken zou ik over een aantal jaren altijd zo benauwd zijn......en ik heb veel in ZH gewerkt maar als je ertussen ligt is het anders.....ik heb zo vaak longkanker pat. verpleegd en zo vaak benauwde mensen door copd, maar als je ertussen ligt word je wel bang en dan word je nog gezegd door 2 artsen dat je moet stoppen......
maar het voelt nu allemaal weer zo ver weg.

----------


## christel1

@Ikke, bedankt dat je me er zo goed hebt op gewezen en ik neem het je echt niet kwalijk hoor, ik ben 48 en wil wel nog een tijdje leven. Zyban heb ik al geprobeerd maar deed niks, Champix ben ik echt doodziek van (eten en direct spurten om over te geven), dan leef ik enkel op water en dan komt het er soms nog uit. Maar ik heb nog een startersdosis staan en ga terug beginnen en aan mijn vriend de rest van zijn vervolgdoos vragen. 
@Sietske763
Heb in 96 ook een longontsteking gehad en toen is het me wel 5 jaar gelukt om te stoppen met roken maar stom herbegonnen door een mislukte relatie, ik beklaag het me nog altijd. 
Ik ga mijn champix zoeken en hopelijk kan ik nu wel doorbijten, ben natuurlijk al bang voor de misselijkheid, kan me misschien best eerst iets gaan halen bij de apotheek tegen deze vervelende nevenwerking, balen doe ik. Dat wordt weer maanden leven op een stukje brood, een beetje yoghourt en tussen door naar de pot spurten (het overgeven is heel erg bij mij)
Wie kent er echt iets anders dat zo geen vervelende nevenwerkingen heeft ? 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## gossie

@ Sietske,

Ik vind het wel verstandig dat je gestopt bent. Ga ajb zo door.  :Smile: 
sterkte en succes ermee.

liefs, gossie

----------


## sietske763

lieve gossie,
bedankt voor je medeleven, deze dag ben ik wel redelijk doorgekomen, nu wordt het moeilijker dus ga ik zo maar richting bed,
hopelijk werkt mn AD(zyban/wellbutrin)morgenavond al
@christel, kan je niet beter een nicotinepleister op doen????doe ik ook, ik heb tenminste geen lichamelijke afkickverschijnselen

----------


## christel1

Heb al nicotinepleisters geprobeerd maar daar voelde ik ook niks van. Maar na de afspraak bij de cardio op 11 oktober, als ik alle resultaten heb, ga ik rechtstreeks naar de huisarts en echt hulp vragen. Ik zie het echt niet meer zitten, heb de laatste jaren mijn deel al gehad en zit er mentaal ook een beetje door. Misschien ook eens vragen achter die welbutrin of zo....
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

zyban hielp jou toch niet??(wellbutrin is nl ook oa zyban)

----------


## christel1

Ik ben daarna es gaan googlen op welbutrin en daar heb ik gezien dat het zyban was en dat hielp niet en dat zal ook niet meer terugbetaald worden door de mutualiteit, iets anders proberen dan 
Greetz

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Bij deze wil ik je nog heel veel sterkte toewensen bij het stoppen met roken.
Zou zeggen geef de moed niet op ook al is het niet altijd gemakkelijk.Je bent goed bezig!!! :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Christel,

Yep sorrie soms kom ik nogal bot uit de hoek. Maar ik weet ook dat sommige mensen dat nodig hebben. I just give it a try  :Wink:  Misschien helpt het voor jou ook.
Zelf ben ik in January gestopt, cold turkey, voor mij werkt dat het best. De nicotine verslaving is na 14 dagen al weg. De geestelijke verslaving echter nog niet. En helemaal gaat deze ook nooit weg. Die ligt altijd een beetje op de loer. Mijn raad is gooi ook je leven om. Ga aan sport doen, dat hoeft niet fanatiek. Cardio fitnes of zwemmen, beetje hard lopen. Ik ben gaan zwemmen en daarnaast scheidsrechter geworden bij de plaatstelijke voetbal vereniging. Hun blij en ik vind het ook heerlijk om te doen.
Alleen stoppen en niets met je leven doen werkt niet is mijn ervaring. En je bent slechts 2 jaar ouder dan ik, dus......

Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

ja maar ikke.....als je vanwege je handicaps je leven niet om kan gooien??
heb je daar tips voor?
boodschappen en fysio zijn me vaak al te veel/lichameljk erg belastend
ik ben dus veel aan huis gekluisterd en in mn hoofd draait alles om roken...
ik doe vanalles wat mogelijk is....vaak tandenpoetsen, mandarijnen pellen en opeten, sta nu eten te koken....iets wat er vaak bij in schoot, pfffffffffffffffff
wat duurt een dag lang!!

----------


## christel1

Hoi, 
Ikke je had groot gelijk toen je me op mijn donder gaf en eerlijk, ik kan daar echt wel tegen hoor, ik neem nooit iemand iets kwalijk als ze gelijk hebben lol. 
Sporten (buiten wandelen en zwemmen) ligt nog al moeilijk, ik heb een heupprothese.... en ben dus wel redelijk beperkt, fietsen en lopen gaat dus niet. Dus is het wandelen met de honden of hond ('t is te zien of ik bij mijn vriend ben of niet) maar binnen 10 minuten vertrek ik se voor een weekendje Brussel met de hond natuurlijk. Ga ik me daar es lekker laten verwennen en ook veel wandelen, ja er zijn nog veel bossen en grote parken in Brussel, kant van Jette 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

ik heb al weer wat dingen verzonnen om te gaan doen,
ben een paar dagen geleden een sjaal gaan breien, werkt niet echt want als ik die sjaal zie dan denk ik aan roken....ook als ik er ff niet aan denk.
maar ben gi en vandaag ff bezig geweest met bedenken wat me wel een bevredigend gevoel geeft als afleiding, met lichamelijke beperkingen kan je dus nog best heel veel,
oa cursussen in bv talen, pc en kaarten maken en calligraferen, dit laatste lijkt me vooral nuttig zodat ik onze trouwkaarten dan zelf kan maken en niet bezig zijn omdat je bezig moet zijn, 
vanmiddag ga ik achter deze opties aan!

----------


## ikke64

@christel,

NIet zwemmen met een heup prothese. Vreemd. Het lijkt me juist heerlijk om onbelast je benen te bewegen. Ja, misschien zul je geen schoolslag kunnen zwemmen, maar er blijven nog genoeg been beweginingen over. Informeer eens bij zwembaden ed.

@sietske,
Ik ben maar een eenvoudige boerenlul, maar je maakt mij niet wijs dat er geen mogelijkheden zijn, om met jou handicap, toch te bewegen. Ja, misschien is dat niet goedkoop, zul je zelf, een gedeelte, moeten betalen. Maarre...... roken is dat ook niet. En daar betaald zeker geen sociale verzekering aan mee. ;-)

I zou mijn horizon eens verbreden. informeren bij artsen. enz.

Sterkte en succes, Hou vol!!!!!!! Het is echt de moeite waard. O, dat vergat ik te vertellen. Je gaat je elke dag een klein beetje beter voelen. Lees maar op stoppen per 01-01-2010 op deze site. Het vervelende is dat het zo langzaam gaat dat je het niet in de gate hebt. Dat merk je pas als je weer zou beginnen. Het verliezen van wat je gewonnen hebt gaat namelijk veel sneller. Hou dus vol... En geniet van meer smaak, meer lucht, meer trek, meer geur,......enz

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

@ikke, 
Blijkbaar niet goed gelezen, zwemmen en wandelen gaan wel, het is fietsen en lopen dat niet gaat, en ik ben een echte waterrat, maar liefst niet in een zwembad met chloor, maar in open lucht, de zee, een meer, veel in de Nieuwdonk gezeten deze zomer (een groot meer in België), zonnen en zwemmen en ik ga ook veel wandelen met de honden
@sietske
Ik heb op cursus spaans gezeten, was heel leuk maar wel redelijk duur maar ik heb mijn boeken en cursussen nog thuis, 'k zal er mij eens terug aanzetten. Natuurlijk kan je ook Frans gaan studeren maar ik weet niet of ze dit in NL veel gebruiken. Ik vind het een leuke taal, spreek het dan ook vloeiend, engels ook maar Duits is een nationale ramp. Ik weet dat nederlanders dit beter spreken dan belgen, ik zal daar es op cursus komen, 'k zal gebuisd zijn denk ik lol 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

ik zou voor duits kiezen omdat die taal zo weggezakt is na mn eindexamen....maar spaans is natuurlijk ook erg leuk, daar kan je in veel landen wat aan hebben.
en ikke.....je hebt gelijk, ik kan natuurlijk ook in mn eigen tempo gaan zwemmen!
nog een aantal weken en dan wordt de fysio ook leuker, ik kom dan in een revalidatie groepje en dan wordt het een balspel, dus dan sport ik ook!!
en mn geld wat ik uitspaar wordt iedere 2 dagen wel aan leuke dingen uitgegeven om mezelf te belonen.

----------


## sietske763

ik kan het stoppen met roken per 1-1-2010 nergens vinden.....haverwege een maand later krijg ik als ik op eerste pagina wil lezen

----------


## christel1

Eerste dosis champix genomen, mijn ventje heeft me gisterenavond naar huis moeten brengen, bronchitis en thuis had ik nog antibiotica staan, nu moet ik echt doorbijten ook al weet ik dat ik er zo ziek als een hond ga van worden, niks aan te doen, morgen ook om nicotinekauwgum, schrik om te verdikken heb ik niet, ben es 6 jaar gestopt en was toen ook geen gram bijgekomen 
Greetz 
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

> ik kan het stoppen met roken per 1-1-2010 nergens vinden.....haverwege een maand later krijg ik als ik op eerste pagina wil lezen


http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10710, Hier is het topic stoppen met roken op 1-1-2010 ... kun je nu alles lezen??

----------


## Agnes574

> Eerste dosis champix genomen, mijn ventje heeft me gisterenavond naar huis moeten brengen, bronchitis en thuis had ik nog antibiotica staan, nu moet ik echt doorbijten ook al weet ik dat ik er zo ziek als een hond ga van worden, niks aan te doen, morgen ook om nicotinekauwgum, schrik om te verdikken heb ik niet, ben es 6 jaar gestopt en was toen ook geen gram bijgekomen 
> Greetz 
> Christel1


Sterkte en succes Christel!!
Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Allé tweede pilleke genomen, ik ga niks zeggen tegen de kinderen want die zijn er tegen. Hebben ook gemerkt hoe ziek ik er de eerste keer van was en hoe mijn broeken aan mijn achterste begonnen te slodderen....
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,

Let vooral op dat je medicijnen die helpen met stoppen niet te lang slikt. Hou je aan het dokters advies. Hoe aantrekkelijk het misschien ook is om iets langer door te gaan.

Ikke

----------


## christel1

zo'n champix kuur duurt ongeveer 10 weken, awel dan zie je mij nie meer lopen, ben ik tien kilo lichter en 't is echt geen zicht 40 kilo, ben ik anorexia mager en vind ik mezelf walgelijk 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

zyban(wellbutrin) mag ik desnoods mn hele verdere leven slikken, heb alleen mn oude AD ervoor weg moeten doen, dus wel even in de gaten houden dat ik niet depri word.
mijn vriendin slikt al bijna 4 jaar wellbutrin als AD.
ik geloof niet snel wat.......maar mn rookbuien worden minder en duren iets korter en geestelijk gaat het ook nog goed

----------


## christel1

Hoeveel betalen jullie voor Zyban in NL of wordt dit gedekt door jullie verzekering ? Hier in België is er geen terugbetaling door de mutualiteit als je het al eens gekregen hebt en het kost ongeveer 100 euro voor een doos van ik dacht 96, wel veel geld en persoonlijk heb ik het niet zo op AD eigenlijk
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Wat fijn te lezen dat het redelijk goed gaat met stoppen met roken,hopelijk ondervind je niet teveel last van het AD :Wink: 

@Christel,

En lukt het bij jou zo'n beetje?

----------


## christel1

@dotito,
Momenteel voel ik nog niks van die champix, heb vorige keer ook het dubbelen moeten nemen van wat toegestaan was maar ja dan was het ganse dagen overgeven. Maar allé ik zal er nog eens doormoeten zeker en een klik maken van turk naar niet roker lol 
greetz
Christel1

----------


## ikke64

Hi Sietske en andere die aan het stoppen zijn. Volhouden het word echt makkelijker.
En dan, hou er vast rekening mee, na een half jaar, 8 maanden. Komt er weer een moeilijke periode. Als je daar eenmaal doorheen bent voel je alle verbeteringen en wil je nog niet meer gaan roken.

Gr Ikke

----------


## sanneken

@ikke64,bedankt voor de steun die je geeft.Ik ben sinds 1 september 2010 gestopt met roken en vind het nu veel moeilijker dan de eerste week.Ik ga het proberen volhouden.Een vriend van mij heeft mij ook al gezegt dat het meerdere keren moeilijk zal worden maar eens je een jaar gestopt bent je dan echt geen zin meer hebt om te roken.Allé nog 11 maanden te gaan,hopelijk lukt het mij.

----------


## sietske763

nou ik ben gestopt met stoppen.....
rook sinds gi weer een paar sigaretten en ben blij dat ik deze keus gemaakt heb.
het ging slecht zonder roken maar nu is het pas weer echt gezellig!
er wordt iig niet meer binnen gerookt dus rook wel erg weinig, hoop dat zo te houden.
heel veel succes voor de overgebleven stoppers.
toen ik een paar jaar geleden een jaar gestopt was ben ik om dezelfde reden ook weer gaan roken.

----------


## sanneken

Sietske,jammer te lezen dat je gestopt bent met stoppen.Maar neem jezelf niks kwalijk!!!!Ik ben nu 1 maand en 7 dagen gestopt en zie mezelf nog altijd geen toekomst zonder een sigaret.Ik merk aan mijn gezondheid geen enkel verschil.Mijn man is 17 dagen gestopt en hij voelt zich al stukken beter.
Voor mij is het de eerste keer dat ik stop met roken,voor mijn man de 6de keer.Hij is al eens 5 jaar gestopt geweest en had elke dag zin in een sigaret,hopelijk heeft hij daar deze keer geen last van.

----------


## sietske763

thanks sanneke,
ik neem mezelf ook nix kwalijk en hoop ook niet dat ik er veroordelende posten over krijg.
ik ben toen zo van de longarts geschrokken die zei dat er geen andere weg was......na de longontsteking heb ik nog foto,s en longtest gehad, dus niks geen COPD enz.
ik vind roken gewoon gezellig en rustgevend en ik kan al zo weinig, ben veel aan huis gekluisterd(niet om zielig te doen hoor)
en zonder mn sigaretjes was het voor mij hier niet te doen.....werd echt helemaal depri...en dat begint ook weer op te knappen.
weet je sanneken, ik had een reden dat ik (zelf) niet wilde stoppen die staat hier ergens wel tussen...en zo denk ik dus nog steeds.....

----------


## sanneken

> thanks sanneke,
> ik neem mezelf ook nix kwalijk en hoop ook niet dat ik er veroordelende posten over krijg.
> ik ben toen zo van de longarts geschrokken die zei dat er geen andere weg was......na de longontsteking heb ik nog foto,s en longtest gehad, dus niks geen COPD enz.
> ik vind roken gewoon gezellig en rustgevend en ik kan al zo weinig, ben veel aan huis gekluisterd(niet om zielig te doen hoor)
> en zonder mn sigaretjes was het voor mij hier niet te doen.....werd echt helemaal depri...en dat begint ook weer op te knappen.
> weet je sanneken, ik had een reden dat ik (zelf) niet wilde stoppen die staat hier ergens wel tussen...en zo denk ik dus nog steeds.....


Niemand mag jou mag jou iets verwijten of veroordelen.Ik hoor van andere mensen die gestopt zijn met roken dat zij het totaal niet moeilijk gehad hebben en dan denk ik bij mezelf,waarom heb ik het dan zo moeilijk.Ik ben ook niet gestopt omdat ik wil stoppen maar omdat ik in juni geopereerd ben aan baarmoederhalskanker.Alles is nu inorde maar ik kan het terug krijgen dus stoppen met roken was het enige dat ik momenteel kon doen om het tegen te gaan.In januari moet ik terug op onderzoek en als er dan terug slechte cellen worden gevonden dan weet ik niet hoe ik zal reageren hoor.Ligt het dan aan het roken dat ik slechte cellen kweek ?????Geniet van je sigaretje maar overdrijf niet hé,liever al lachend met een sigaretje door het leven gaan dan depressief zonder sigaretje.Probeer het bij max 3-5 sigaretjes te houden per dag.

----------


## christel1

@sanneken, 
Ik weet echt niet of aan het roken ligt dat je kanker krijgt. Mijn zus heeft maar een paar jaar gerookt en bijna 20 jaar daarna krijgt ze kanker ? Ze drinkt ook niet en rookt niet en heeft al 3 keer kanker gehad, ik snap er ook niet veel van. Iedereen heeft cellen in zijn lichaam en bij de ene worden ze kwaadaardig en bij de anderen niet. Kan ook genetisch bepaald zijn. 
@Sietske, niemand hoeft over jou te oordelen, iedereen zal zowel zijn eigen zonden hebben zeker, de ene eet graag snoep, de andere drinkt graag een pintje, ja en anderen steken nu eenmaal graag een peuk op en eigenlijk heb ik liever iemand die een peuk aansteekt en dan in zijn wagen stapt of iemand die met een paar glazen bier in zijn auto stapt en dan een ongeval krijgt.... sorry als ik iemand hiermee kwets 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sanneken

Christel1,ik weet het ook niet of het aan het roken ligt maar bij een niet rokende vrouw met HPV virus is het lichaam sterk genoeg om die slechte cellen zelf af te breken.Bij mij was het 5 voor twaalf en moest dringend geopereerd worden.In mijn omgeving doet iedereen alsof stoppen met roken niks inhoud maar ik vind het verdomd moeilijk hoor,soms echt afzien,stemmingswisselingen,....
Hoe jij Sieske antwoord vind ik schitterend!!!!Je hebt volkomen gelijk,ik denk er net hetzelfde over.

----------


## christel1

Sanneken, 
De ene dokter zegt dat roken slecht is, de andere niet. Mijn gastro-enteroloog vroeg aan mij of ik rookte omdat ik makkelijk darmverstoppingen heb. Blijkt dat roken de darmen stimuleert en van de cardio en de longarts mag ik niet meer roken, wat moet je er dan mee ? 
En het is verdomd heel moeilijk om te stoppen met roken, zeker als je ventje en je dochter ook roken 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Russel

Hallo allemaal, hier nog ff een bericht van mij, ben nog steeds gelukkig gestopt en heb totaal geen behoefte gehad. Ook niet aangekomen in gewicht!!
Lieve mensen, ik kan het boekje van Marcel van Mosselveld echt aanraden. Als je echt wil stoppen en gemotiveerd bent lukt het met het boekje 'Stoppen doe je zo'.
Maar wat voor manier je ook wilt hanteren, bedenk dat je altijd beter afbent als NIETROKER.
Groetjes allemaal en heel veel wijsheid!

----------


## ikke64

@chritel,

Stoppen met roken is inderdaad moeilijk. En dat iemand die voor de eerste keer stopt nog niets merkt is normaal. Die weten niet waar ze op moeten letten. Mensen die voor de zoveelste keer stoppen kennen de verschillen wel. En ik spreek uit ervaring.  :Wink: 
Maar roken is slecht voor hart en longen, baarmoederhals kanker krijg je er niet van. Maar roken heeft zeker invloed op de darmen. Het activeerd de darmen, steek 's morgens een sigaret op en je kunt poepen. En dat wordt minder als je stopt, als je dan weer veel kauwgom kauwt ga je weer aan de scheit. Door de zoetstoffen die in kauwgom zitten. Het heeft allemaal met elkaar te maken. En of iemand stopt met roken of niet moet hij of zij zelf weten. Maar niemand verteld mij dat je je als roker lichamelijk beter voelt. Onmogelijk.

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

@Ikke, 
Nee hoor, ik beweer niet dat je je beter voelt als roker. Maar ik kan echt heel moeilijk naar de pot, met of zonder peuk, ben nu met de champix bezig maar van die kleine dosis voel ik echt niets, dus volgende week verhogen en daarna nog es verhogen, zal dan wel naar de pot kunnen maar niet langs onder maar langs boven 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Russel

Hoi Christel, ik heb je een persoonlijk bericht (mail) gestuurd. Voor alle stoppers hier, kijk uit met Champix en al die andere medicijnen, roken los je niet op met gevaarlijke pillen. Roken is voor 99% een geestelijke verslaving. Ik kan jullie echt aanraden het boekje Stoppen doe je zo of eventueel andere boeken over stoppen met roken te lezen. Je zult echt in je koppie moeten veranderen, dat doe je echt niet met een pil!

Groetjes

----------


## christel1

Heb je al een reply gestuurd, je bent een schat 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## ikke64

Russel heeft helemaal gelijk. De lichamelijke verslaving van roken is binnen een maand 100% weg, al naar 14 dagen voor 95% overigens. Wat overblijft is de geestelijke verslaving. De ergste!!!! En dat geldt niet alleen voor roken.

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

@ikke64, Russel
Jullie hebben allebei gelijk, nochtans ben eens meer dan 5 jaar gestopt met roken na een zware longontsteking van de ene dag op de andere, er liep nog een roker rond thuis maar dat deed me echt niks maar ja na een mislukte relatie terug herbegonnen, natuurlijk het domste dat ik ooit kunnen doen heb (behalve die relatie beginnen ook natuurlijk), ik beklaag het me nog alle dagen. Maandag gaan zoeken in de bib naar dat boek van Russel 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

Hallo iedereen,

En zijn er nog mensen die ondertussen gestopt zijn met roken?????
Ben gewoon nieuwsgierig vandaar.
Ik ben ondertussen 2 jaar gestopt en nog steeds zeer gelukkig :Big Grin: .Had eerlijk gezegd NOOIT gedacht dat het mij ging lukken.
Weet je wat bij mij wel veel beter is geworden:mijne slaap echt waar misschien willen sommige dat niet geloven, maar het is effectief zo.
Je word rustiger en je bent minder gejaagd.
Weet nog goed toen ik rookte hoe slecht ik sliep ik ben echt in een zware depressie gesukkeld ook door een tekort aan slaap.
En elke keer dat ik opstond nam ik een sigaret met gevolg, dat ik nog slechter kon inslapen.
Man man man.... :Confused: was dat een hel voor mij.
Ben zo gelukkig nu :Smile:  dat ik toch mijn slaap terug heb gevonden.Weet je dat ik ook zo van die waanillussies had dat ik ook iets aan mijn slaapkwab had "echt waar".Als een mens zijn slaap niet kan vatten kan dat heel ver gaan die gedachten.
Ik weet goed dat het MOEILIJK is om te stoppen, maar heeft ZOVEEL VOORDELEN!!!!

----------


## sietske763

he lieve do,
ik ben weer een gelukkige roker...............

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Ik ben nog aan het roken, wel minder dan eerder overigens. Ik wou stoppen als ik een baan had, maar dat is nog niet gelukt, ik ga waarschijnlijk in februari weer opleiding doen dus dan wil ik kijken of ik kan stoppen omdat ik dan weer een doel heb en dagbesteding.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ach wat ben ik toch ergens zo blij dat jij weer de oude bent, ook al rook je weer  :Wink: 

@Luuss,

Weet je ieder moet dat voor zich uitmaken wanneer voor hem het beste moment is voor te stoppen.
Kan wel begrijpen in jou situatie op werkgebied dat je voor minder zou beginnen te roken.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb een E sigaret gekocht(geen supersmoker, die zijn niet goed)
heb een vulling met menthol en een high nicotine vulling.
zo kan ik toch gezonder roken want er zit geen teer in.
en het leuke is dat je gewoon overal mag roken want er komt wel rook uit je mond maar dat is waterdamp.
als je van t roken af wilt bouw je gewoon de nicotine vullingen langzaam af naar medium, dan low en dan zero met een smaakje (goedkoper dan pleisters)
mn kinderen vinden me erg zielig...........
maar zo kan ik gezellig blijven roken!

----------


## Ronald68

@Sietske,
Als het jou lukt om er op deze manier vanaf te komen dan is het toch perfect? En wat je kinderen betreft, dat is toch niet zo erg? Ik rook niet en wat ze soms van mij vinden...

----------


## sietske763

hey ronald,
ik wil wel van de nicotine af, dus die ga ik langzaam minderen.
maar blijf voor de gezeliigheid wel E roken, kan het echt niet helpen, vind roken zo gezellig, dus als nicotine op zero zit dan neem ik een lekker smaakje,
je kan kiezen dan uit menthol, vanille en koffie.
tis wel apart hoor, je neemt een paar trekjes en dan leg je m gewoon naast je op de bank.

----------


## Ronald68

Ik miste eerst ook wel iets buiten de nicotine om. Je handen zijn leeg. Daar stopte ik dan altijd iets te eten in. De rest kun je wel raden. LOL

----------


## Oki07

Haha!! "Daar stopte ik dan altijd iets te eten in"...
Deed ik ook, maar alleen als ik een biertje dronk. Dan wat japanse mix erbij, zodat ik toch wat te doen had. Inmiddels ben ik ook daar vanaf en ben ik sinds het stoppen met roken, vier jaar geleden, niet aangekomen.

----------


## ikke64

Tja, ik rook weer. Nog niet zoveel als vroeger en bewuster. Maar misschien is dat E-roken ook wel wat voor mij. Hou ons op de hoogte. Ik heb mijn vrouw ook bijn zover dat ze gaat stoppen. Dan kunnen we samen stoppen. Echtscheiding????  :Wink: 
Op dit moment spelen er echter nog een aantal problemen die het stoppen zeker niet zullen vergemakkelijken. In ieder geval zie ik wel hoe het sporten naar de winterstop gaat. Dan heb ik misschien gelijk een heel goede reden om het toch te doen  :Wink: 
Gr Ikke

----------


## Oki07

Wij zijn samen gestopt en nog steeds bij elkaar. Het heeft mij wel geholpen dat we het allebei niet meer deden, want anders was ik zo weer gezwicht. Mijn vriend rookt op feestjes wel eens één of twee sigaretten en is er dan weer klaar mee. Ik heb nooit meer gerookt. Ik ben te bang dat ik dan meteen weer "hooked" ben.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Okio,

Ik be ook begonnen met een paar trekjes tijdens stress periodes. En binnen enkele weken weer zelf een pakje gekocht. Dom, balen maar het is even niet anders.
Vanavond weer zwemmen, is er ook een paar weken niet van gekomen. Misschien zweer ik de chaggies meteen weer af  :Wink:  Merk gewoon dat ik weer meer hoest nu ik verkouden ben, en de verkoudheid maar niet over gaat.

Gr Ikke

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Aha nog een slimme stopper die met het boekje 'Stoppen doe je zo' is gestopt. Ik verwacht dat hier echt veel mensen mee gaan stoppen.

Groetjes weer.

----------


## Shaggie

Hey Russel, ik ben ook gestopt met dat boekje. Het was inderdaad zeer helder en gemakkelijk. Ik weet in ieder geval dat ik nooit meer zo'n giftig staafje zal opsteken. Ik ben trots op mezelf dat ik nu een vrij mens ben zonder zo'n nutteloze versaving waar je niets aan hebt.

----------


## Russel

Hallo allemaal, ja dat is lang geleden. Maar nog steeds ontzettend blij dat ik de stap heb genomen om voorgoed met roken te stoppen. Ik ben ook heel blij dat ik zie dat er inmiddels al velen met mij zijn gestopt met het boek van Marcel van Mosselveld. Voor alle rokers die ook graag eenvoudig van hun rookverslaving af willen nog even dit: Kom op en ga ervoor. Je hebt echt niets te verliezen maar oh zo veel te winnen. Roken doet echt niets voor je. Het is een nutteloze verslaving die al voor miljoenen slachtoffers heeft gezorgd. Zorg dat jij niet het slachtoffer van de tabaksindustrie wordt en stap uit die nachtmerrie. Je voelt je echt stukken beter zonder rookverslaving. Ik zal echt nooit meer zo'n giftige sigaret opsteken en voel me bevrijd van de tabak. Die mogelijkheid is er ook voor jou! Geloof niet in die dure laserbehandelingen, pillen en nicotinepleisters maar zorg dat je het in je hoofd op een rijtje hebt. Stoppen met roken is geen gemis, mar een verrijking! Voor de rest van je leven.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Helemaal gelijk heb je! Roken hoort niet bij de mens en de enige die er profijt van hebben zijn de fabrikanten en de overheid. Dit leer je door dit boekje! Van Mosselveld durft te schrijven hoe het is en schroomt niet om ook de doktoren (die met alle gemak giftige medicijnen voorschrijven) en de overheden (die miljoenen aan accijns verdienen) een veeg uit de pan te geven.

----------


## dotito

Wat ik persoonlijk vind als je echt wil stoppen zit dat vooral tussen u twee oren. Oké een boekje helpt daar wel bij, maar toch moet je het zelf nog doen. Ik ben de eerste keer gestopt met een boekje, en later heb ik het op mezelf gedaan. Nu bijna 3 jaar geleden.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

> Wat ik persoonlijk vind als je echt wil stoppen zit dat vooral tussen u twee oren. Oké een boekje helpt daar wel bij, maar toch moet je het zelf nog doen. Ik ben de eerste keer gestopt met een boekje, en later heb ik het op mezelf gedaan. Nu bijna 3 jaar geleden.



Precies! Het zit zeker tussen de oren. Vandaar dat een goed boek DE juiste methode is om te stoppen. U zegt dat u al eens een boekje heeft gelezen en daarna weer begonnen en weer gestopt bent. Geloof me als ik zeg dat de materie van het boekje is blijven hangen en dat dat de uiteindelijke reden is dat je nu nog een tevreden niet-roker bent! Rokers moeten gaan leren en inzien dat roken slechts een verslaving is en een nutteloze bezigheid die voor miljoenen slachtoffers zorgt. En dat kan in mijn ogen echt niet met een pleister of zo'n giftige Champixpil!

----------


## Russel

Hallo beste stoppers, hoe gaat het met jullie, met mij nog steeds uitstekend!

----------


## ikke64

ik wou dat ik dat ook kon zeggen mbt het roken  :Frown:

----------


## dotito

Nog steeds een gelukkige niet roker  :Wink:  in oktober 3 jaar en ben er niet kwaad om. Weet je ben blij voor mezelf dat ik niet meer in die stank hoef te leven. Heb zelf jaren gerookt en vond dat verschrikkelijk. 

@Ikke,

Wist niet dat je terug herbegonnen was, jij was toch gestopt of vergis ik mij?

----------


## ikke64

Je hebt gelijk Do,
maar ik ben dus inderdaad veel te snel weer begonnen. En dat ik het niet verteld heb in deze Pol komt gewoon omdat ik er niet bepaalt trots op ben. Het staat wel ergens op deze site maar waarschijnlijk wat verdet  :Wink:  Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat de stress/drukte nog te groot is om er voor de volle 100% voor te gaan. Zwak van mijn? Ja, dat denk ik wel.......

----------


## dotito

@Ikke,

Jammer  :Frown:  is het in ieder geval, maar zwak neen dat niet..... :Confused:  mag je niet zeggen over uzelf. Kan begrijpen dat je het enorm spijtig vind dat je herbegonnen bent, omdat u poging mislukt is en dat je liever een niet roker bent geweest. 

Ach, vroeg of laat als je er echt klaar voor bent en de wil is er zal je wel stoppen. Weet je de ene mens is de andere niet. Ik had ook veel stress en problemen toen ik 3 jaar geleden stopte, maar ik heb mij er doorheen getrokken omdat ik het kotsbeu was mij alle dagen ellendig te voelen. Mijn gezondheid begon er enorm onder te lijden. Had alle migraine van de sigaretten misschien dat dat mij kleine redding is geweest. 

Bekijk het zo, de tijd dat je gestopt bent geweest kunnen ze al niet meer van je afpakken. 

lieve groetjes  :Wink:

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Echt jammer Ikke 64, heb jij eigenlijk wel eens geprobeert om een boek te lezen over stoppen met roken. Ik heb op deze post gereageerd omdat ik gestopt ben met het boekje van Marcel van Mosselveld, 'stoppen doe je zo'. Ik kan je echt aanraden het eens ter hand te nemen. Ik zie ook aan je posts dat je veel moeite hebt met het gestopt *zijn*. Daar zit in mijn ogen de fout. Als je op de juiste manier met roken stopt ga je niet zitten kniezen maar ben je juist superblij dat je van die rotzooi afbent en niet meer *hoeft* te roken.

Je zult hoe dan ook in je hoofd moeten veranderen, dit kun je volgens mij echt het beste doen met een leerproces wat je laat zien hoe de rookverslaving precies in elkaar steekt. En het boek is helemaal niet moeilijk maar juist heel fijn om te lezen.

Heel veel succes en laat even weten als je mijn advies opvolgt.

----------


## Karin63

> Stoppen met roken is 99% wilskracht.


Daar ben ik het volledig mee eens! Iedereen die echt wil stoppen met roken, kan stoppen. 
Doorzettingsvermogen, of doorzetten totdat je iets bereikt hebt is voor vele mensen best moeilijk. Meestal ergens onderweg haken vele mensen ook weer af door gebrek aan doorzettingsvermogen. Het feit dat we ons doel (stoppen met roken) niet halen komt vaak omdat we niet doorzetten (wilskracht). Het zijn eigenlijk maar een paar mensen die doorgaan en doorgaan en uiteindelijk hun doel bereiken en iedereen kan tot dit groepje behoren. 

Succes gewenst aan degenen die willen stoppen met roken! Het is mij gelukt, ben jaren geleden gestopt met roken en mis het nooit.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Ben ik het niet mee eens. Je moet natuurlijk enige wilskracht hebben om voorgoed te stoppen maar je moet vooral beseffen dat roken *niets* voor je doet! Als je weet dat roken niets toevoegt maar juist zorgt dat je nooit een prettig leven zal hebben kun je stoppen zonder een greintje wilskracht. Als je, na het stoppen, blijft geloven in de 'geweldige werking' van roken zul je met al je wilskracht je verdere leven behoefte blijven houden om weer te gaan roken en staat de deur terug naar een rookleven altijd op een kier. Ik heb dankzij het boekje geleerd wat roken is en wat het doet, of beter gezegd NIET DOET!!!

----------


## Russel

Hallo allemaal, hier weer ff een bericht van (nog steeds) een echte niet roker.
Nadat hier al heel veel mensen zijn gestopt met het boekje van Marcel van Mosselveld, wordt het boekje binnenkort ook in Duitsland uitgebracht! Dit heb ik tenminste op de site van het boekje gelezen. Kunnen ze daar ook lekker makkelijk stoppen!

Groetjes en allemaal veel gezondheid toegewenst.

----------


## ikke64

Het begint een beetje op een reklame boodschap te lijken!!!!!!
Voor de 1 werkt dit voor de ander dat.
Laten we vooral geen methode de hemel inprijzen. En daardoor de andere methodes vergeten.

----------


## christel1

waarom altijd zitten "kakken" op de rokers ? Wanneer gaan ze alcohol eens verbieden ??? Dat is nog een grotere drug dan roken en gebeuren veel meer ongevallen door en veel meer huishoudelijke drama's. Ik heb liever een ventje of kind die een peuk opsteekt ook al is het niet gezond dan een vent die alle dagen dronken thuis komt en die dan nog eens begint te kotsen, te zagen of ambras te maken..... of dronken een kind om ver rijdt.... en nu spreek ik wel over gewone sigaretten hoor, geen jointjes

----------


## sietske763

en ik word zat van dat gedram over dat boekje!!
ik kan me onderhand echt niet meer indenken dat het over roken gaat............jullie hebben het alleen maar over ""dat boekje""
nou............de boze reacties zullen wel volgen..........

----------


## Russel

> en ik word zat van dat gedram over dat boekje!!
> ik kan me onderhand echt niet meer indenken dat het over roken gaat............jullie hebben het alleen maar over ""dat boekje""
> nou............de boze reacties zullen wel volgen..........


Nee hoor, helemaal geen boze reacties! 

Tis alleen zo dat wanneer je met een bepaalde methode gestopt bent je het dan wel van de daken wilt schreeuwen. Juist omdat die methode je gebracht heeft waar je zo graag wilt zijn. In mijn ogen is het dan ook niet meer dan normaal om het daar over te hebben. Misschien is het idd wel een beetje reclame zoals Ikk64 zegt maar ja dan is dat maar zo. Ik maak graag reclame voor iets dat echt werkt al is dit natuurlijk niet helemaal het juiste medium om dat te doen. Echt heus waar, als je met deze methode stopt (ik zal het woord boekje niet noemen,....oeps) dan hoop je gewoon dat er veel meer mensen op die manier zullen stoppen. Ik heb namelijk geen andere ervaring waar je zo makkelijk mee kunt stoppen, en dan bedoel ik voorgoed stoppen. Als ik op een andere manier zo gemakkelijk was gestopt had ik daar over geschreven!! Daar komt nog bij dat ieder forum moderators heeft om te kijken wat wel en niet toelaatbaar is. Amen.

----------


## Russel

> waarom altijd zitten "kakken" op de rokers ? Wanneer gaan ze alcohol eens verbieden ??? Dat is nog een grotere drug dan roken en gebeuren veel meer ongevallen door en veel meer huishoudelijke drama's. Ik heb liever een ventje of kind die een peuk opsteekt ook al is het niet gezond dan een vent die alle dagen dronken thuis komt en die dan nog eens begint te kotsen, te zagen of ambras te maken..... of dronken een kind om ver rijdt.... en nu spreek ik wel over gewone sigaretten hoor, geen jointjes


Ik vind dit nu echt appels met peren vergelijken! Je doet net of iedereen die een glaasje drinkt de gehele dag dronken is, direct gaat kotsen en mensen omver rijdt. Dit vind ik echt generaliseren en totaal niet op zijn plaats.
Daarbij heeft alcohol t.o.v nicotine niet per definitie een verslavend effect!
Misschien beseft u het niet goed, maar er sterven dagelijks duizenden mensen als gevolg van een nutteloze nicotineverslaving. Verder ga ik de dicussie en vergelijking tussen roken en drinken niet aan in deze post over tabaksverslaving.

----------


## dotito

Ha ha  :Big Grin:  die Sietske, ik word zat van dat boekje ik eerlijk gezegd ook! Dat niet wil zeggen dat het niet zal helpen, maar iedereen stopt op ZIJN MANIER en als men daar aan toe is TUSSEN ZIJN 2 OREN.
Is allemaal gemakkelijk praten voor iemand die al een tijd gestopt is "ik spreek uit eigen ervaring", maar wees nu eerlijk STOPPEN IS TOCH NIET ECHT MAKKELIJK Hé zelf niet met dat boekje. 

En ja er sterven veel mensen aan nicotineverslaving, maar uiteindelijk is dat ieder zijn eigen keuze of hij wil roken of niet. Ook ik ben gestopt met roken hier in dit topic vind je er meer over. Maar toen ik nog rookte moest niemand op dat moment ook niet te veel zagen over hoe slecht roken wel is of hoe gemakkelijk stoppen wel is met boekje of zonder. Mijn man is trouwens ook gestopt, maar dan zonder boekje  :Big Grin:  Maar begrijp wel ergens dat je het goed bedoeld  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Russel, al eens bekeken hoeveel mensen er sterven aan levercirrose ???? Blijkbaar niet dus... je mag je boekje gerust promoten van mij, geen probleem hoor maar je moet de realiteit wel onder ogen zien. In geen enkele nieuwe film op tv zal je nog iemand een peuk zien opsteken maar wel heel veel drinken... en daar worden de kinderen dan mee geconfronteerd, als roker ben je abnormaal, maar drinken wordt wel sociaal aanvaard door veel mensen.... En wees maar zeker een acolholverslaafde heeft het veel moeilijker om van de drank af te blijven dan een roker van zijn peuk omdat "drinken" gepaard gaat met een gezellig onderonsje en je bent asociaal als je niet drinkt..... Jij je idee, ik ook mijn idee.... en ja ik rook straks nog gezellig een peuk.....

----------


## Russel

> Russel, al eens bekeken hoeveel mensen er sterven aan levercirrose ???? Blijkbaar niet dus... je mag je boekje gerust promoten van mij, geen probleem hoor maar je moet de realiteit wel onder ogen zien. In geen enkele nieuwe film op tv zal je nog iemand een peuk zien opsteken maar wel heel veel drinken... en daar worden de kinderen dan mee geconfronteerd, als roker ben je abnormaal, maar drinken wordt wel sociaal aanvaard door veel mensen.... En wees maar zeker een acolholverslaafde heeft het veel moeilijker om van de drank af te blijven dan een roker van zijn peuk omdat "drinken" gepaard gaat met een gezellig onderonsje en je bent asociaal als je niet drinkt..... Jij je idee, ik ook mijn idee.... en ja ik rook straks nog gezellig een peuk.....


Nou meid, ik zou zeggen, steek lekker op en geniet met volle teugen!
Dan neem ik straks een lekker glaasje wijn, zonder sigaret, want die zal buiten mijn lijf ook mijn smaak verzieken. Proost!

----------


## sietske763

hahha ik neem ook een peuk en daarbij nog een glaasje wijn
helemaal toppie!!!!

----------


## Raimun

Hallo.."rokers" en "nietrokers " gezelschap ..hakketakkers !! 
Iets anders .....heb het even opgezocht voor mijn Noorderburen !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

TWINTIGDUIZEND DODEN JAARLIJKS en 2 jaren korter leven !!  :Mad: 
door ongezonde voeding !! Het RIVM vestigt er jullie aandacht op in 'n rapport 
"" Ons eten gemeten !! "" . Nederland wordt steeds ongezonder !! door slecht eetgedrag ..en daar moet snel wat aan gedaan worden !! is de boodschap van dat rapport !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Of ze ook onderzocht hebben of "" gerookt vlees""  :Cool:  langer stand houdt?
is niet vermeld !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..haha!! 

Nu ik dit weet , maant het ' mij ' wel aan tot enige 'voorzichtigheid '  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik had nl. de gewoonte , regelmatig te kijken naar al dat lekkers op de rubriek 
" wat eten wij vandaag " !  :EEK!: 
Dus mijn beste Noorderburen !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
..ik steek nog 'n peuk op ..schenk me nog 'n glaasje wijn in .. :Wink:  en ga wat Belgische maagvulling klaarmaken !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Ik vind dat iedereen lekker zelf moet uitmaken wat hij/zij met zijn lichaam uitvreet. Tis alleen jammer dat *iedereen* de schade van de gebruikersgerelateerde ziektes moet bekostigen. Daarom ben ik voor een hogere zorgpremie voor degene die willens en wetens hun gezondheid naar de kl.te helpen door, ofwel te roken, of door drank*misbruik*!

----------


## Raimun

> Ik vind dat iedereen lekker zelf moet uitmaken wat hij/zij met zijn lichaam uitvreet. Tis alleen jammer dat *iedereen* de schade van de gebruikersgerelateerde ziektes moet bekostigen. Daarom ben ik voor een hogere zorgpremie voor degene die willens en wetens hun gezondheid naar de kl.te helpen door, ofwel te roken, of door drank*misbruik*!


Hallo ....
Wij allen , zijn " vrije " burgers in 'n vrije staat !...het is ieders verantwoordelijkheid hoe hij/zij het eigen lichaam al dan niet verzorgt ! 
De staat bepaald die spelregels in het kader van het algemeen belang en gezondheid ! Kan ik dus goed inkomen dat roken in openbare gelegenheden niet hoeft ..zelfs in de huiskamer hoeft het niet ! 

De " zorgverzekering " echter is 'n sociale verworvenheid !! gebaseerd op het princiepe van " solidariteit !! " ....
Als je dan spreekt over " gebruikersgerelateerde ziektes "" ...
..is roken en drankmisbruik maar 'n klein onderdeel in dit geheel !!

Veel grotere schade wordt aangericht door :: 

De uitlaatgassen van auto's !.. bussen ! ( openbaar vervoer ? ) ....

Verbrandingsuitstoot van bedrijven , bij de productie van goederen die jij en ik dagelijks gebruiken !! 

Verbrandingsuitstoot van partikuliere/industriele verwarmingsinstallaties !! 
Ons eigen afvalwater dat ongezuiverd in zee of in de ondergrond verdwijnt 
en zo het drinkbaar water bezoedelt !! 

Kerncentrales ! productie van elektriciteit !! dezonder wij niet meer kunnen !!

Vliegtuigen !! met 'n enorm kerosine verbruik per vlucht !! 
( genereert wel 60% minder roetuitstoot dan diesel ! ) 
de resterende 40%..echter !!!
gaat wel de lucht in terwijl jij en ik naar 'n zonnige vakantie bestemming vliegen !!
...kan zo nog even doorgaan ......

Tenslotte zijn we allemaal deftige consumenten hé !! 
Vele ziektes als rechtstreeks gevolg hiervan :: 
zijn ook "" gebruikersgerelateerde ziektes "" !! ..
er is altijd het voordeel van de twijfel !! als je de sigaar bent !! 

Roken daarentegen dat zie je !! dus heeft Jan met de pet 'n heilige angst voor
de eventuele gevolgen !! zelfs daarover bestaan meningsverschillen !! 

Voor mij mag de zorgverzekering blijven zoals ze is .
Als de hokus pokus van de wereld economie zo blijft doorgaan !! wordt ze binnen afzienbare tijd toch onbetaalbaar ...

Groetjes Raimun .

----------


## christel1

Ja en dan moet je ook een "vettaks" gaan opleggen zoals nu al gebeurd in sommige noord-europese landen want hoeveel mensen sterven er jaarlijks niet aan morbide obesitas zoals in Amerika en Engeland al het geval is (1/2 hebben daar overgewicht) en begin maar allemaal terug met de fiets te rijden, weg met de vervuilende auto's, doe ook maar je verwarmingsinstallatie weg en leg zonnepanelen (hopelijk schijnt de zon dan alle dagen of je zit in de kou), geen computer meer (wegwerpartikel na zoveel jaar, eveneens alle huishoudelijke artikelen), geen gsm meer (kans op kanker in de hersenen) en zo kan ik ook nog wel een tijdje doorgaan. 
Ik weet 1 ding, toen mijn ventje nog in de belgische hoofdstad Brussel woonde had hij heel veel last van een verstopte neus door "de uitlaatgassen, fijn stof e.d." nu woont hij terug op het platte land en is er nog geen flesje neusdruppeltjes in huis gekomen, lucht is hier veel zuiverder maar neemt hij wel het openbaar vervoer "de trein" om te gaan werken alle dagen (60 km heen en terug op de fiets zou echt wat ver zijn)..... 
En mijn tweelingzus heeft nooit gerookt, gedronken of verkeerd gegeten en is gestorven aan kanker .... hoe leg je dat dan uit "nooitmeerroken".... of is dat dan gewoon "pech hebben".... ?????

----------


## nooitmeerroken

En mijn tweelingzus heeft nooit gerookt, gedronken of verkeerd gegeten en is gestorven aan kanker .... hoe leg je dat dan uit "nooitmeerroken".... of is dat dan gewoon "pech hebben".... ????? 

Op de eeerste plaats lijkt het mij heel erg om een zus te verliezen aan deze vreselijke ziekte! Maar niet roken is natuurlijk geen garantie dat je geen kanker zult krijgen. Het is overigens wel zo dat van alle mensen die longkanker krijgen ongeveer 97% heeft gerookt!! Verder vind ik het vergelijk met het klimaat en het vervuilde milieu niet helemaal op zijn plaats hier. Een roker steekt vrijwillig een giftige sigaret op met alle risico's van dien. Het gevaar dat je loopt wanneer je gewoon over straat loopt/buiten bent, is natuurlijk niet te beinvloeden nog te vermijden.

----------


## ikke64

Tja, maar ik woon ook vrijwillig in de binnen stad. Ik start ook vrijwillig mijn auto voor in de ruiten ga krabben. Ik leef vrijwillig vlak bij een vuilverbranding. Ik..... ga zo maar door. Roken is niet gezond. Dat is duidelijk. Maar laat het geen hetse worden ajb.

----------


## janjul

Ik ben nog maar net op dit forum aanbeland, maar het gaat hier toch om elkaar te steunen om te stoppen en op welke manier je dan stopt is niet zo belangrijk.
Belangrijk is dat we tevreden niet-rokers worden/zijn/blijven.
Een hetze is het ook helemaal niet waard, je kunt beter je energie inzetten voor zaken die het wel verdienen.
Elk mens heeft zijn/haar eigen verantwoordelijkheid en wij als individu kunnen alleen voor ons zelf beslissen of we iets verantwoord vinden of niet. Over een ander oordelen is niet goed. 
Ik ben gestopt omdat ik er last van had dat ik rookte, ik schaamde me ervoor, ik vond het vervelend hier 'huishoudgeld' voor te gebruiken en dat dan vervolgens in rook te laten opgaan, ik vond het niet leuk alleen buiten te staan voor dat shot, kortom, mijn verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel riep me tot de orde!
Tuurlijk heb ik alle smoezen in mezelf geroepen, ja maar.. ik drink niet... ja maar, ja maar enz enz.
Tot ik besefte dat ik alleen mezelf voor de gek hield en dus op zoek ben gegaan naar een manier om te stoppen.
Uiteindelijk is dit de champix geworden en gek genoeg ging het zonder problemen.
Het gaat dus niet om wilskracht, want dat heb ik echt niet.. 

jj

----------


## Pietje123

Met mij nog steeds alles oke, voel me steeds gezonder en kom gelukkig ook niet aan in gewicht. En ik was zeer benieuwd hoe het met janjul gaat.

Gr Piet

----------


## StoppenMetRokenMethode

Hallo gerrit wat goed dat je gestopt bent met roken.
Is dat boek een beetje het zelfde als allen carr of totaal wat anders?
Hoe lang ben je er mee bezig geweest? Ik ben ook al lang gestopt met roken met willskracht ze noemen het ook wel is de (COLD TURKEY METHODE) anders gezegt gewoon doen. Het is moeilijk maar mogelijk dat was mijn manier van stoppen met roken. Maar welke methode je ook gebruik het ligt toch wel een beetje aan je zelf ook.

Mvg MJ :Smile:

----------


## Russel

Beste MJ, 'Stoppen doe je zo' is meer gericht op de verslavende werking van nicotine. Het is zeer prettig geschreven en eigenlijk voor iedereen geschikt omdat het zo gemakkelijk leest. Ik zie dat Marcel van Mosselveld ook wel eens de Nederlandse Allen Carr wordt genoemd maar ik vind het boek van Marcel prettiger. Maar ja, zoals je zegt je moet het wel zelf doen. Het is voor mij een heel goed hulpmiddel gebleken.

Succes!

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Hallo Russel, omdat jij ook bent gestopt met het boek van Marcel van Mosselveld was ik benieuwd hoe het jou vergaat. Ik ben deze maand een jaar gestopt!!!

----------


## mmj

Hallo, ik heb alles gelezen en nu ook geregistreerd..ik krijg morgen het boek van Marcel Mosselveld, en ook die van de amerikaanse auteur..rook 18 jaar en wil erg graag vanaf, hoop dat het boek me net dat duwtje in de rug geeft zodat ik lichamelijk en in mn gedachtengang rookvrij wordt..Groetjes MMJ

----------


## Eigenwijsje

> Hallo, ik heb alles gelezen en nu ook geregistreerd..ik krijg morgen het boek van Marcel Mosselveld, en ook die van de amerikaanse auteur..rook 18 jaar en wil erg graag vanaf, hoop dat het boek me net dat duwtje in de rug geeft zodat ik lichamelijk en in mn gedachtengang rookvrij wordt..Groetjes MMJ


Hallo!

Probeer dit eens. Heeft mij prima geholpen! De site ziet er een beetje goedkoop uit maar het effect van dee cursus is voor mij buitengewoon goed geweest. Lees hier verder.  :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

> Hallo!
> 
> Probeer dit eens. Heeft mij prima geholpen! De site ziet er een beetje goedkoop uit maar het effect van dee cursus is voor mij buitengewoon goed geweest. Lees hier verder.


Dure oplossing.... Eigenwijsje !! 
daarna komt het nog steeds op "" karakter " aan ...( kan ook wel zonder die cursus !! denk je niet ??)

----------


## Eigenwijsje

> Dure oplossing.... Eigenwijsje !! 
> daarna komt het nog steeds op "" karakter " aan ...( kan ook wel zonder die cursus !! denk je niet ??)


Ten eerste: De aanschafprijs is vergeleken bij andere methodes een beetje gelijk. Ze zijn allemaal vrij prijzig. Wel is er een gratis "niet leden" gedeelte waar ook een aantal handige tips naar voren komen. Zeker de moeite waard.
Ten tweede: Ik heb het idee dat u suggereert dat mensen die hulpmiddelen inschakelen geen karakter hebben?
Ten derde: Dat is mijn eigen keuze Raimun. En wie bent u om te bepalen of ik het wel of niet zonder deze cursus kan?

Before u judge me, be sure that youre perfect.  :Smile: 

Vriendelijke groet.

----------


## Raimun

> Ten eerste: De aanschafprijs is vergeleken bij andere methodes een beetje gelijk. Ze zijn allemaal vrij prijzig. Wel is er een gratis "niet leden" gedeelte waar ook een aantal handige tips naar voren komen. Zeker de moeite waard.
> Ten tweede: Ik heb het idee dat u suggereert dat mensen die hulpmiddelen inschakelen geen karakter hebben?
> Ten derde: Dat is mijn eigen keuze Raimun. En wie bent u om te bepalen of ik het wel of niet zonder deze cursus kan?
> 
> Before u judge me, be sure that youre perfect. 
> 
> Vriendelijke groet.


(( before  You ................))

Zoals jij zegt ".. Eigenwijsje ..".... de vlag dekt de lading ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

